# Bild aus Photoshop CS6 in Illustrator importieren



## loddarmattheus (7. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem mit einem in PS angelegten Bild (300dpi mit transparentem Hintergrund), wenn ich es dann als *.psd abspeichere und anschließend in Illustrator CS6 "platziere": das Bild wirkt unscharf und die Kanten am importierten Bild etwas ausgefranzt.

Vielleicht kommt es mir an meinem Monitor nur so vor und im Druck wird es total scharf?
Wie könnte ich das am besten lösen?

VG Loddar


----------



## ComFreek (7. September 2014)

Hallo,

ein unscharfes Bild hatte ich auch einmal in InDesign CS2. Dort lag es an der "Display Performance", d. h. InDesign zeigt es beim Bearbeiten absichtlich in schlechterer Qualität an, um die Performance zu erhöhen.

Ob es sowas ähnliches in Illustrator gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich bin kein Grafiker


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt leider kein CS6 sondern nur CS4 aber dort gibt es diese Anzeigequalität für einzelne Bilder wie in ID nicht.
Kannst du mal einen Screenshot des ausgefransten Bereiches zeigen?

Grüße


----------



## Alice (10. September 2014)

Ändert sich etwas an der Qualität, wenn Du rein- und rauszoomst?


----------

